# It's time to fill up your bird feeders



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

That's not why the birds get it, tho. That's only why it's been lethal to humans...the birds have gotten it because they are beak to beak over there, as in domestic geese, chickens, and ducks. Then they let the birds in the house...


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

Isn't that what Westlakedrive just stated


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Please STOP trying to argue - because all of us are NOT always right.



Linda G. said:


> Now, if you don't care, and do it anyway, well...that says a lot, too.


Care about what ??? somebody else's OPINION that THEY insist is RIGHT and will NOT listen to anybody else??

They call that "going their own way"
Kinda like Isaiah 53:6 ... if you can believe in "that kind" of advice.....

*I'm done with this *, because _MY_ opinion is like.... ________
And I don't always care what others think....
FOR A GOOD REASON.
:evilsmile
Enjoy the salad bar kids.

*R*


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

When your mind is made up your mind is made up. :lol:


----------



## nofork (Jan 25, 2005)

Linda G. said:


> That's not why the birds get it, tho. That's only why it's been lethal to humans...the birds have gotten it because they are beak to beak over there, as in domestic geese, chickens, and ducks. Then they let the birds in the house...


You talk about "over there" - and insist there's a birdseed conspiracy,
Maybe you should check your sources.

Avian bird flu has been present in THIS country for several years with scattered outbreaks occuring regionally.

The bird flu epidemic is hyped up beyond belief. Even the outbreaks that have occurred have not been that serious.

Before you start your "litany of doubt" my source is the USDA and I am a USDA EMPLOYEE who has reliable sources.:coolgleam


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Check YOUR sources, namely the US Fish & Wildlife Service. There's a ton of files there. 

This particular type of avian flu has NEVER been present in North America. A number of other, less virulent flus have struck domestic poultry populations in America (and just about wiped out the entire population on the east coast back in the 60's, another type in the 80's was almost as bad) but this particular type of bird flu has NEVER come to North America before. 

Since you're a USDA employee, I would expect you to know that??

And while you're at it, check into research done in other countries that don't have the pre-ponderance of domestic bird feeders that the U.S. has-in the wild, diseases like salmonella are FAR less prevalent in those countries than it is here.


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

So, I should stop feeding the turkeys.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

No snow on the ground? Lots of natural food around??

Then yup, you should stop feeding them. They don't need it, if they're there, they're panhandling, something they're very good at. 

Although our barns are open up here to help people get ready, I don't know of anyone who's feeding any turkeys at all. They're not even around, they're still in the beechnuts. I haven't seen a turkey in weeks. 

We only feed when absolutely necessary, for as little time as possible, and ONLY to get them through the worst parts of the winter to ensure minimal survival...it not only sets them up for worse predation, yes, there is that concern about disease. 

and with corn topping out right now at $4.50+ a bushel, we're hoping we don't see any snow at all. But that's not going to happen, by next weekend something tells me we'll have plenty of snow. At least, that's what they're forecasting. 

But even so, we're only looking at a few weeks of feeding, hopefully. Again, we only do it when we have to. Just like I don't have feed in my birdfeeders until I think it's important for their survival.


----------

